# :    1  2008.

## .

*,* *    1  2008*.        .

        1    (  )

 ,        ,     .     "     050",  ,     ?

----------


## .

**  
1.  .  1 (   22.07.2003 . N 67 (     18.09.2006 N 115)    30 
2.     .  2    22.07.2003 . N 67 (     18.09.2006 N 115)    30 

**  
1.    ,  4- (    22.12.2004 . N 111 ..  21.08.2007 N 192) -   15 . 
2.       ( ) -   15 . 
3.       . -1151001 (    07.11.06 N 136)    21 . 
4.           ,    .  -1151058 (    24.03.2005 N 48)    21 . 
5.         ,    .  -1151050 (    09.02.2007 N 13)    21 . 
6.      . -1151006 (    07.02.2006 N 24)    28 .
7.           . -1152028(    20  2008 .  27)    30 .  
8.        ,     (      ).  -1153003 (   19.05.2005 N 66 ( .     12.04.2006 N 64,  19.02.2007 N 16)  . . 
9.           (      ).  -1152027 (    23.03.2006 N 48 ( .     19.12.2006 N 179)  . .
10.  -  .     .   ,         -  . 

,   ,             (  ),        ,      ()  .  -1151085.    21 . 

 -   .  ,         ,    .   , ..     15 .,       .   ,    .

----------


## .

,     :Frown:

----------


## saigak

!      !

----------

> 2 ,


   -?  :Embarrassment: 

 5, ,  21.04
   2        113  21/11/2007, , , , ,      ,  ,   ...

----------


## saigak

, 30 -, 1-3  , 4 - .   2 ??

----------


## .

:Smilie:   :Big Grin:

----------

.

----------


## buKIN

> ,         ,

----------

> .


  ,   -       ?

----------

,   .

      :

     ,  ,   /  , /  .

  ,   ""    2, "  ", ""   ( 15.04).

  ?

       ,      ?

           ?

----------

> ,      ?


6.  ....:
"      ,        ,        ".

----------


## Alfa_B

.       .    ,         :
1),
2) 2,
3)
4)   
5)  
6)      50  48
7)   .
   , :
8)        ...      ?              . ?  .

----------


## olga-osina

> ,   -       ?

----------


## olga-osina

?

----------


## Limentra

> ,   ""    2, "  ", ""   ( 15.04).


"" ...    "",
    ,    "" (., )  :Smilie:

----------


## .

*Alfa_B*,      ,    .  ,   ,  , , ,    .

----------


## Freya

05  2008 .   /   (   ).   .       1  2008 ?

----------

> 05  2008 .   /   (   ).   .       1  2008 ?


        5 ,   ,        .

----------


## Freya

> ,  ,   /  , /  .
> 
>   ,   ""    2, "  ", ""   ( 15.04).


 : , 2,  .,        .      .

----------


## Freya

,     ?

----------


## .



----------


## Freya

2007    ,   2008 .       ? ..    ?

----------

> 4.           ,    .  -1151058 (    24.03.2005 N 48)    21 .


         8  6%

----------


## .



----------


## data

1 ?

----------

> 


  ,  16-  :Embarrassment:

----------


## saigak

> !      !


   1 .     ,    ,    .    "", ,          .  ,       .(23  , .-).  , .  ,      .

----------


## 123

> 6.      . -1151006 (    07.02.2006 N 24


(   .   09.01.2007  1) -  ?

----------


## juta

> "" ...    "",
>     ,    "" (., )


     ""   240  ? ..  "        12    "??

----------


## psg

> (    ). -1152001 (    20  2008 .  27)    30 .


,     : 1152028.   ?  :Wink:

----------


## psg

> 1 .     ,


          ?

----------


## saigak

.

----------


## saigak

> ,     : 1152028.   ?


 !     -    , -  -   !

----------


## saigak

> ""   240  ? ..  "        12    "??


,    -,     .

----------


## saigak

> ,  ,   /  , /  .
>   ,   ""    2, "  ", ""   ( 15.04).
>            ?


1.         ,     ""   . ,  "",    2,    .     .

----------

15

----------


## saigak

,, !      ,   .

----------

10.  -  .     .   ,         -  . 


  :    !

----------

...    ???

----------

> 1.         ,     ""   . ,  "",    2,    .     .


  ,  -""    ,      ,      " " ,      ?

----------


## 1111

""    .   --   10 .    500   .        .        ?
   ---      10    ?    -  ?

----------


## Milka_87

,            ?

----------

, 
      ,    

"...6.       ,        ,        . ..." 

"... 10.        ,           ,       . ..."

----------

> ""    .   --   10 .    500   .        .        ?
>    ---      10    ?    -  ?


 ,    ,    ,    .

  ,      ,       ,         ...      !?!?

----------


## 1111

,     ?           !  :Wow:   :Wow:   :Wow: 
    ---   .  ---   !    !  :Embarrassment:   :Wow:   :Embarrassment:   :Wow:

----------


## 1111

:Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown: 
        .                 !       ?  :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:

----------


## Cvetik_m

> ?


 -       :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## 1111

10    ?  9500    -500   ?  :Wink:

----------


## Cvetik_m

> 10    ?  9500    -500   ?


,     10  , 9   (500   1000).    .  2 1000 .(  -   )
   500 .   . .
, , , , 4-  .

----------


## 1111

!              ,     ,      ?           !  :Wow: 
   ?
                 ,  21 .                ,     Ѩ   :Wink:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Big Grin:

----------


## 1111

:Wow:   :Wow:   :Wow:     0      :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:

----------


## .

> :    !


   .    .      . 



> ,      ,       ,         ...      !?!?


       ?    ,        ,     .



> ,     10  , 9   (500   1000).


  ,  ?  ,   ??? -   :Frown:

----------


## Cvetik_m

> ,  ?  ,   ??? -


  ?
:
. .  . 10     . 9

:
  . 10  . 10
  ( )   . (1)
 ()  . 10  .9

     ,   .     . :Big Grin:

----------


## 1111

!  ---     .
  ---    - ,        ,      .       2008    10 .    .       .      5  ---    .

----------


## .

*Cvetik_m*,     ,       *1111*  :Smilie:

----------


## 1111

:Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:   :Dezl:   :Dezl:   :Dezl:  
     !

----------


## shoka

()?
  "        Courier New  12  5   :Frown: 
   ,     ....         ?

----------


## saigak

.   .  500 (  1000)      ..

----------


## saigak

> ,     ....         ?


,   ,    ,     ,     .    -!

----------


## shoka

-    !      ?

----------


## *Tanja*

?

----------


## Larik

> ?


  .  , . .    .

----------


## *Tanja*

> .  , . .    .


  ,   ,        20  :Smilie:

----------


## Larik

.

----------

?    ,        ,     .
     ,   !
      ,    ,      ,      !!!   -    ?!?!

----------

[QUOTE=.;51549020]  .    .      . 
       ?    ,        ,     .


.

----------


## Larik

?   500  .

----------


## Lyudka

> ?   500  .


,     ,  ,      ,         :Smilie:  

-       :Frown:  
   ,         , !?!? 
 - ,      ,        :Wow:

----------


## saigak

> ,         , !?!? 
>  - ,      ,


      ,     .

----------


## .

> ,         , !?!?


  .           /,    .

----------


## Werra

,     /    (    "-"   /  "-" ) 1200           1203,60.     .       .2    (   )?       ,      (     )?   10000   .       .  ,      :Frown:

----------

> Courier New  12  5  
>    ,     ....


, ...     ?   ,  ,   -   ?

----------


## Likusia

(,  )   *_*  (  4 )     16.    16  *- * (  15 )

  ...,

----------


## .

> 16  -


 ,   ?    .     .      :Frown:

----------


## rina461

:         50%.     .     " ",   . .. " "   :   75/80,     / 51/75,    75/80
                      51/75

----------


## rina461

(  ), -,   .  ,    ,     ,   .      ,       -  ,    ,     .

----------


## Werra

> :         50%.     .     " ",   . .. " "   :   75/80,     / 51/75,    75/80
>                       51/75


      ,            410    240?

----------


## shoka

> , ...     ?   ,  ,   -   ?


  .    ,      .

----------

,  ?
   ,    .      2007   31  2008 , . .   .    .
 -           -  ?

----------


## .

!  -   ,          .

----------


## .

**,   !     ,   .  -    2007   . 
* .*,

----------


## Elena77

.    2008 .   .     1 :  ()  ,    2 ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

*Elena77*,        .   .

----------


## .

. .         ,      ??

----------


## .

* .*,      ?  ,      ?
      ,     .    .     ,

----------

!!!
        : , ,     -  ?
   !      ?   -   ?

----------

?!!!

----------


## .

.  :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

**,    ?   ,    15  -

----------


## saigak

[QUOTE=;51551153           -  ?[/QUOTE]
 ,        .     (     ).

----------


## saigak

> , ,     -  ?
>    !      ?   -   ?


     ,  -  ,     -   . .

----------


## @

> ,  ,   /  , /  .
> 
>   ,   ""    2, "  ", ""   ( 15.04).
> 
>            ?


 , ,     /,      . ,    ?
        .

----------


## @

> ,        ,     .


         ,      (   ).

----------


## @

> .    .      .


  ,     ? (     )

----------

,       ,    ,       ??? 
,    ,    ... - !

----------


## .



----------


## Werra

, !         ,      ?    ,   "  :  ..        "" 1200.      ?  ,    .

----------

.        .

----------


## sofiaab

> .        .


    ?    1,

----------

1   ,                ,  .

----------


## Helga-78tob



----------


## kesrin

,  ,    -    !  :Frown:      !  ?

----------

.  1      .            .          .       ,     ,    .

----------


## .

> ,     ? (     )


 



> 


   ?  ?      ,  .  Oper    ,    Explorer?

----------


## Vics

> 1,


,      1.6.6.8. (8.1)   03.04.08      .
     ?
   1?

----------


## Larik

...        .

----------


## Vics

1   . 
         1.6.7   - 18 .

----------


## Larik

:yes:

----------


## Helga-78tob

> ?  ?      ,  .  Oper    ,    Explorer?


  ,  ,        ?,    ,

----------


## .

,  ,  .      .

----------


## saigak

> , !         ,      ?    ,   "  :  ..        "" 1200.      ?  ,    .


.   .

----------


## @

> 


 15.      

1.  ,   ,          ,      ,          .         ,    .

   ,             .

2. ,       ()    ,               (, ),        30    ,   -   90    ,       .

,  .1 ,      .   . 3      .    ,      .          ,       .

----------


## .

*@*,   ,      1  2007        .    2007          ,        . 



> ,        ** .


     .
        .        .

----------


## saigak

:  ,     ,    -  ,      !

----------

7: "       (    )",  "         ", .. "      "        2008  (        - ).

----------


## .

,

----------


## avk-olga

:
1.         ?
2.   ,   3 .,      , ,   ?
3.  ,   () ,      ,                     ?
3.          :
    ()  .    *14* **,      ,  08 , 
  ,   ?         ,     ,    ...
 !

----------

> 1 .     ,    ,    .    "", ,          .  ,       .(23  , .-).  , .  ,      .





> psg  
> ,     : 1152028.   ?  
> 
>  !     -    , -  -


 -,       ??? :Wow:  
_   ,              1  2008 .   ,      5  , -         ,   1    .          ,              2009  ( 30 ).         2009 . ( 30  2010 .)._  ( ".".   / 

             1 .   .. :Frown:

----------

> ,      (   ).


     20- (   - ),     ()   26, 20,  97(    ) ? :Smilie:

----------


## Larik

> :
> 1.         ?
> 2.   ,   3 .,      , ,   ?
> 3.  ,   () ,      ,                     ?
> 3.          :
>     ()  .    *14* **,      ,  08 , 
>   ,   ?         ,     ,    ...
>  !


1. ,   .      .
2.   .  ,   .
3. ,  .      ,   ,   .     ,    31.03.2008.

----------


## .

** ,         .         - ,       10    (      )

----------

,     :yes:

----------


## **

1-   ,

----------


## avk-olga

> 1. ,   .      .
> 2.   .  ,   .
> 3. ,  .      ,   ,   .     ,    31.03.2008.


  !
 . 2  ,   ,      ,            ,     ,     ?
.3 -    ,            ,           ....
  :
..    ,     , ,       ,     (),       .   1. ?

----------

-..   ,   ,     .
http://www.gostat.spb.ru/news/stat.php

.. ,..   .

----------

> 1-   ,


     ?    ,    - ,    1152028

----------


## **

1152028,  
     !!!!!

----------


## **

N 1


1									 20.02.2008 N 27

									   1152026

----------


## **

N 3


1									 20.02.2008 N 27

									   1152028

----------


## **

-1152001,    
    ??

----------


## .

,   1152028, .     .

----------


## **

!!

----------


## Ilya_5432

,         "       -"?   , , .

       ,      . .

----------


## .

?       ,    ,

----------


## Ilya_5432

> ?       ,    ,


. -  ,  -,    ,       +  .  ,         ,   ,     ,  .         .   .

----------


## .

:Smilie:     ,    .
    ,    .     . 
,              :Smilie:

----------

!
  . ,  !
 -  4 . 2007 .   ,      510 .  ,  .     4   02   510 .  . 160  180,    -   .   .  1 . 2008 .  - ,     ,   2358 .      -  4. : . 10, 30, 40   510  (  ),     2358?         ???    -    

 :Frown:

----------


## Lazy Sea

-          113  21.11.07

----------


## .

*Lazy Sea*,    ,    .    .

----------


## saigak

- ,  ,         !

----------


## .

,         :Smilie:

----------

??
    ???
          ??

----------


## antl21

.  
http://sbk.fcod.nalog.ru/main.do?level=9&step=1

  .

----------


## .

> ??


 



> ???

----------


## saigak

> ,


    ,  - !
http://www.r11.nalog.ru/document.php...601&topic=in11

http://www.buh.ru/newsDescr.jsp?ID=3378
http://www.buh.ru/document-1050

----------


## .

*saigak*,     "",  .     ,       :Wink:

----------

.

----------


## saigak

> .


    ?

----------

> ?


     .

----------


## saigak

,     ?         ?

----------


## saigak

> *saigak*,     "",  .


   ""  !     ""     .

----------


## .

*saigak*,   ,        ?      "",   "".
  ()    ,           .

----------

> ,  - !
> http://www.r11.nalog.ru/document.php...601&topic=in11
> 
> http://www.buh.ru/newsDescr.jsp?ID=3378
> http://www.buh.ru/document-1050


_"...  ,   ,    () ,       .      ,       . 119         .
        .  . 2 . 2 . 80  ,  ",  ...      ()  ".    :       -   ,    .         ,    - ""  "",       .  , ,          ( N 2      07.02.2006 N 24):  . 6 . 1.1   ,    - ,     ,    ,       ,   .
,      ,    ,     ,     .              ,     , -  .       - 100 .,    . 119         ,    .         180- ,     (        . 2 . 119       )."_
 :Wink:

----------

-  ,       -        :Frown:

----------


## **

!!!       010, 020, 030   2  ?
       .

----------


## **

:Demonstration:  ,

----------


## saigak

> !!!       010, 020, 030   2  ?
>        .


 ?       ,    .

      -  ,  .

----------


## .

,                :Wink:   :Wink: 
*saigak*,      ,    .    -.        .

----------


## saigak

,   ! !

----------

.    .     ..     (    ) -,     .,   -  -  ?  ,    ?     ???      ?? ....  !

----------


## piscunova

(  ),        - .     ,    -   , ,      . , .  - ?        ,    ?

----------

1

----------


## saigak

> .    .     ..     (    ) -,     .,   -  -  ?  ,    ?     ???      ?? ....  !


   ,      ,       ,    . - -   .   ,   - - ..    .( . .)

----------

.      .. 
        ?  01.01.08 ?

----------


## rasterjasha

, ,     (      ) -         ?   ? 
  -   ,  ,  -   ... ,   -   .     ?

----------

!          ,   1,      . ,      ,  2007 113 !!! 
-   ?   ?

----------

> .      .. 
>         ?  01.01.08 ?


    ,   01.01.08.   31.03.08

----------

> -   ,  ,  -   ... ,   -   .     ?


        ?  :Wink:

----------


## .

> (  ),        - .     ,    -  , ,      . , .  - ?        ,    ?


    ,     .       



> !          ,   1,      . ,      ,  2007 113 !!! 
> -   ?   ?


     !    113    ,

----------

> !    113    ,


     ,      . ,      .   ,    .

----------


## Annet_1983

.           ?  :Embarrassment:

----------

,       / - /          ,         10           5000 ,

----------


## saigak

> .           ?


1,081

----------


## saigak

> ,       / - /          ,         10           5000 ,


      !

----------


## -

1.     ,      .
2     ? (    )
3.    ?
4.     ,       .
.

----------


## TanyK2

!  
        1    (  )

 ?

----------


## glav

1        01.04.08,    01.01, 01.02  01.03,         1-   .   , 1    .

----------


## rasterjasha

> ?


,     ... (((    .     -   ...
, , -      ,   ?

----------

> ,      ,       ,    . - -   .   ,   - - ..    .( . .)


 ,     !    ,     - (  ),     *,*    ,  - -    , ** !     -  !    ! :Wow:

----------


## Larik

> 1.     ,      .
> 2     ? (    )
> 3.    ?
> 4.     ,       .
> .


, , .

----------


## R@metBuh

> !          ,   1,      . ,      ,  2007 113 !!! 
> -   ?   ?


   ,     136,  113  :Frown:

----------

,  -  - ??

----------


## Larik

> ,      ,       ,    . - -   .   ,   - - ..    .( . .)


 :yes:

----------

,          :Frown:

----------

!               1

----------


## Larik

20  2008 .  27

----------

, ,     ?

      -   .

----------


## Larik

.

----------

?

----------


## Larik

27.07.2006 N 137-
(.  30.12.2006)
"                            "
(    07.07.2006)

 2
4)  163    :

" 163.  
  (    ,    ,  -  )   ."

----------

!

----------


## eTech

!
   .   ,   1  2008       ?

----------


## eTech

,

----------

> , , -      ,   ?

----------


## .

*eTech*,  . ,,       .

----------


## eTech

!
   , ..     
,  .

----------


## .

*eTech*,       ,    :Smilie:

----------


## saigak

> ,     !    ,     - (  ),     *,*    ,  - -    , ** !     -  !    !


    !
 ,              .   ,       .    ,  .        (       ,  ).          .     ,          .

----------


## Galateya

,    ,       -   ....  " 0" .....    1,     

  1         07.11.2006   136

----------


## .

.   ,   ,  ,     ,

----------


## Galateya

> ,     ,



 :Wow:   :Wow:   :Wow:   :Wow:  

.

----------


## CEBEP

> ,     10  , 9   (500   1000).    .  2 1000 .(  -   )
>    500 .   . .
> , , , , 4-  .


         10.. .75  80
.10  75
.44 .10 
    90 .44 
.99 .90     ?  ?

----------

-  ?  ?    !

----------


## -

> , , .


,     -  .   1    :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment: 

    -           ?

----------


## buh

,     1- :No:         3  (  2)  ,  ,     .     29.02.08 (132203) .  31.03.08 (..128531).     2      359 .     132203 .   = 182 .        ( )  -=359.
  ,            - .          :Confused:  .

----------

> ,     -


    .   ,     (     ),       ,      ....

----------


## Eliska

.   ...  ,  ? 

  -   ?

----------

> **  
> 1.  .  1 (   22.07.2003 . N 67 (     18.09.2006 N 115)    30 
> 2.     .  2    22.07.2003 . N 67 (     18.09.2006 N 115)    30 
> 
> **  
> 1.    ,  4- (    22.12.2004 . N 111 ..  21.08.2007 N 192) -   15 . 
> 2.       ( ) -   15 . 
> 3.       . -1151001 (    07.11.06 N 136)    21 . 
> 4.           ,    .  -1151058 (    24.03.2005 N 48)    21 . 
> ...


     .
   .()
 -

----------


## .

,  .

----------


## stroymonolit

,              ,        2008 ?    ,   .

              ?
              ?
   !!  ,

----------


## .

,      . 



> ?


      -,               100 .

----------


## buh

> ,     1-        3  (  2)  ,  ,     .     29.02.08 (132203) .  31.03.08 (..128531).     2      359 .     132203 .   = 182 .        ( )  -=359.
>   ,            - .          .


  ,     :Dezl:

----------

, ,            ( 34) ???

----------


## Vics

> -   ?


   ?
        .
  136  7.11.2006

----------


## Eliska

> 136  7.11.2006


 , ,  .

----------

, ,   4-.
      -   4-   2,          ,     5  9     .
  4-  1  2008.    :  .5 .1(?)   .2 . 1?  :Embarrassment:

----------

...   , -  ...

----------


## .

.

----------


## Tatusha

,        ,     113,        !     ?

----------


## .

*Tatusha*,     -   !         .

----------

,  -     ,        ( ,       ).

----------


## .

http://mvf.klerk.ru/blank/1152028.htm

----------

,        ,     ?

----------


## .

?   :Embarrassment:

----------

,  ,    .      ?

----------


## .

,    ?

----------


## stroymonolit

!
     .        10 000 ??
-  
-   
- ,     
????       :Frown:

----------

*.*, , .  .               ????         01.01, 01.02, 01.03,   01.04

----------


## .

,         
*stroymonolit*,   - ?       :Smilie:

----------


## stroymonolit

> ,         
> *stroymonolit*,   - ?


     .  -   10 000 .          .. 1       ,       .          ..

----------


## .

*stroymonolit*,      .
        ,     .      10 ,      .211   . 



> ,


     ?



> .

----------


## stroymonolit

*.*
 1      
75.1   80    - 
08.4   75.1  -  

    ,             .



       1    ?

----------


## .

08,    10 . 10 - 75.1 
     ?        ?

----------


## RG

> 8.        ,     (      ).  -1153003 (   19.05.2005 N 66 ( .     12.04.2006 N 64)  . .


     19.05.2005 . 66 (      12.04.2006 . 64, *    19.02.2007 . 16*)

----------


## .

,

----------


## RG

- !  :yes:

----------


## Larik

> , ,            ( 34) ???


 :yes:    .

----------


## saigak

> !
>      .        10 000 ??
> -  
> -   
> - ,     
> ????


  -   ! :Wow:

----------


## oksana.gromova83

,   ?????

----------


## Larik

.  .

----------


## oksana.gromova83

:Embarrassment:         ,    ???

----------


## Larik

,    1, 2, 3 ,    .     .

----------


## oksana.gromova83

, -    :Embarrassment: ,      , -   ???

----------


## Larik

http://mvf.klerk.ru/blank/1152028.htm

----------


## oksana.gromova83

-

----------


## Larik

.  ,   .

----------


## saigak

,  -  !

----------


## -

,     ....
*.*  # 219  
 ...        ...  :Embarrassment: 
    2,0%
    1,1%
    2,9%
   20%
 26%
:
 0,2%
   1966 - 14%
 1966 -  6%   8%
      13%
 ? :Confused:

----------


## .

> 0,2%


 



> 1966 - 14%


  1966

----------


## Larik

.

----------


## -

.            .  , (   )   ,     ,    ,   -  . 
  .

----------


## Larik

.

----------


## -

.
       ()
    1.   ,         ,       .          -   .   -   ?
 :Embarrassment:

----------


## Larik

. 
. 346.21 .3 .

----------


## -

.  .
  .  , ,     2008   2007       ,      ? 
   15.

----------


## 61

.   31 (/   2 )      1

----------


## .

*-*,        ,       ?  :Frown: 
      ?  ,               
*61*, .

----------

, !
    -.  1     . , -   !  ?

----------


## Oldlady

-   100 ,      .     4    ,       -        ,           .      ,  .   .  ,         ?

----------


## .

3   5       :Frown:

----------


## avk-olga

> ?  ,


  :Embarrassment:  
  " .  "    ,      -  , 
1  ""   :
    ,  ( 2,  0300)         015  010   4  2.1    л    .	2 380 [  2 380] = 700 - 1 680 [  -980]   .
  ,   3    ( 2,  0310)         016  011   4  2.1    л    .	2 380 [  2 380] = 700 - 1 680 [  -980]   .
        ( 2,  0330)         018  013   4  2.1    л    .	1*680 [  1 680] = 0 - 1 680 [  -1 680]   .
     ?

----------


## .

,  ,      !

----------


## avk-olga

, .
,        , .

----------


## .

.

----------


## avk-olga

1 , ..     , ,      ?

----------


## avk-olga

,    :
    15 ,         , ?

----------

,    ,     3, 4  5 -   ?      ...  ?    ?  ,     ?

----------


## -

*.*,  ....

----------

3, 4  5 -   .   ?  -, .

----------

,      , 30  !       ?

----------

:      1   ?

----------

> ,      , 30  !       ?


    30.  ,    ,       1 ,     ..  .    -  ?

----------


## .

> 3, 4  5 -   ?


   6

----------

..
 ,               :Wink:   ""  .4) .1 .23   . 5)

----------


## .

**,      .5      ?   :Wink:     "    ",   , ,          :Smilie:

----------

> :      1   ?


!

       ?

----------

3-6.
 .49  4/99  .          .   :Smilie:

----------

> ""   240  ? ..  "        12    "??


, , .  , ..       .         (.. 12 )

----------

5)
 :Smilie: ))      .
   " "  "   " .     "  " .     ,  .       :Smilie: )

----------


## .

> ?


     -   ,  .

----------


## .

**,      ,        .  ,         .

----------

21  2007 . N 113
      ,  . +               " ". (             -   :Frown:    . .)

----------

.     ,   .       . -.

----------


## ollle-up

. /     .   /  ?

----------


## -

> *-*,        ,       ? 
>       ?  ,               
> *61*, .


.   ,     .    ,                 ,   ?   . 
          .
.     -     - "        ** "(   ,    ), .. ,  2008 .     ,  ,            .     .                ,    .
   ,             ?? 
  ,   ,       .
  .,    ,   -    .  :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:

----------


## -

> . /     .   /  ?


   ,      1000 ,       5000.    .
     -    ,    1       1- .     (, -,   ,       ..      .).
     2008     .

----------


## .

*-*,         ,   .
 ,           .   FAQ http://forum.klerk.ru/forumdisplay.php?f=61

----------

> ,     10  , 9   (500   1000).    .  2 1000 .(  -   )
>    500 .   . .
> , , , , 4-  .


      .  - .    ,    -    !         .  2  , .  . ,     .    .

----------


## Olga376

1 .   .      ?

----------


## avk-olga

,  6  8%

----------


## saigak

> ,    :
>     15 ,         , ?


!       1   .   -   .  .

----------

> ,  6  8%


   ? .. 10%  4%!    6  8%?

----------

> 6  8%?


       .

----------


## Romanio

.

 .     2008 , "",        1 . 

  ,    -   (10 000)      50%,    -  50 %.

   5000 (50%)    10 ,     .
 ?    -  "".

 1. ""

. 410 - 10  
. 240 - 10  

 2. ""

. 410 - 10  
. 240 - 5  
. 260 - 5  .

, ?

----------


## .

.   ?       ?

----------


## Vaclav

> ?    -  "".


    (   ).       (,   ).
  . 410 - 10    (   ).
  (5 .) +   ( 5 .) -   240.
  ( ),   :Smilie: .

. 260 - 5   -     .     (   ?).

----------


## VTarasov

-.

   :       "       ".

   500      ,  500      ,       .

      ,    ?  ,  - , 500 - , 500 -   .   ?

     ?

----------


## saigak

?      .
   , :  500      .   -     -   500 .     !  500  .    ..(    3 ).

----------

,           ?

----------


## .

**,   ?     ?      ,

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ""   240  ? ..  "        12    "??


  ,   50%      -      , .. ..  ,   50% -   .

----------


## Romanio

> (   ).       (,   ).
>   . 410 - 10    (   ).
>   (5 .) +   ( 5 .) -   240.
>   ( ),  .
> 
> . 260 - 5   -     .     (   ?).


  .      ,    5  ,     ,     ...     5000?

----------


## Eliska

, ,      ?      ?   ...

----------


## shoka

1   .  -    .

----------


## CEBEP

*Romanio*, 


> ,    5  ,     ,     ...     5000?


 ,   ,

----------


## __

,   -:        1000  -   610  .

  : 400    , 300  -  , 300  -  .
     ?   ?

----------

:Big Grin: .     -   .

----------

> .     -   .


      ?     ?

----------

-    . .          ,   -. -       (       1 . )      .   :Big Grin:

----------

__ ,
       ? ?

----------


## __

> __ ,
>        ? ?


 ,  : 410 . - 10 ., 240 . - 10 .     ,     (1000 = 300+300+400)

----------

> ,  : 410 . - 10 ., 240 . - 10 .     ,     (1000 = 300+300+400)


   1000   ?

----------


## __

> 1000   ?


50 - 66
51 - 50

----------


## Vaclav

> .      ,    5  ,     ,     ...     5000?


 ""  .     " ",      ,    - .    31.03.08        ,  ,     (  = 5 .).

----------


## Vaclav

> ?     ?


 .      .  400 . (/)  1 .   ,   __ .   "" 1 .    (. 270).      .

----------


## __

""  470    1000  (       ).         ?

----------


## dream616

, ,     ,        .     .          .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> , ,     ,        .     .          .


 () ,    .     , ,  .      ,     ,        ..

----------


## avk-olga

"  " ? 2  3 ?
            .
  - 2 . ?

----------


## Romanio

-,   1,5  ,    (  ) -     .  , ?    ,    ....

  :      ,   .    ,    ,   , /  ?     ...       ?

----------


## .

> .


     .



> ,    ,   , /  ?


     ?       ,   ,        ,   ,

----------


## Romanio

-      /.     ""...    ?

----------


## .

,

----------

...    ,      -    /,     - ? (,      ...     ?)

----------


## 123

, ,         ,    -    ?       ?

----------


## Oldlady

.!           .     113.  :Big Grin:      ,     (  ,  1    )

----------


## Olga376

> , ,         ,    -    ?       ?


    1     .    ,         -   .       .

----------


## Olga376

> .


      .  ,      .

----------


## ˸2008

!

 ,          . 

,       ,      .

----------


## Irinka

. ,              .  :Smilie:

----------


## Olga376

2008,       -    ,    .

----------


## Olga376

> . ,              .


  ,       ,      ,   .    -      !  :Big Grin:

----------


## ˸2008

> 2008,       -    ,    .


   ,  ,          :Frown:

----------


## Anutik

17 . -.   ,  .      /   ?     ?

----------


## Irinka

> ,  ,


  2  :   ,   - .   ,      ,    .

----------

,      .   ? 
           ?

----------

> , ,         ,    -    ?       ?


      ,            .   :yes:

----------


## Irinka

> ,      .   ?






> ?


 .           -     ,    .

----------


## .

> -     ,    .


    ,

----------

> ,


       ?  :Smilie: )

----------


## .

167-

----------

.        12           07.11.2006 136.    3      .     . ,   ,    - ( .    21.11.2007 113).

----------


## .

**,           ?   ,   .

----------

?  .   ,   .  .  ,  .

----------


## .

> ,  .


     ?     ?       ?



> ?


            ! -   ,    ,      :Frown:

----------

,, .    ,     ."   ,     ."  .   ,  .        .    .  ,,,   .    .     .........      .

----------


## .



----------


## shoka

. -     -   .         ,      . ...    ...

  -                -           ,   ,     -       -        .
  -   ,     ?
         ...

----------


## .

,  .       -      :Smilie:        .    ?

----------

-... -       ....    1- ...    3-   .  ,       :Frown:   -       ????????

----------


## .

> -... -       ....


     .     ""    .

----------


## Larik

> .     ""    .


   ,   ,   ,  .

----------


## Natti

36     (  136) ,    113  .  ?

----------


## .



----------


## Natti

:      ѹ21   ,   ..........    .       :Frown:

----------


## .

.      ,   .    . 
     .

----------


## CEBEP

4.11.1

----------


## CEBEP

> 4.11.1

----------


## Natti

:write:

----------


## CEBEP

4.11.1 :
http://rapidshara.ru/30893

       21.11.2007 113

----------


## Jet K

*CEBEP*

 ,  , .  Janeinv@mail.ru

----------


## CEBEP

> *CEBEP*
> 
>  ,  , .  Janeinv@mail.ru


       : http://rapidshara.ru/30893

----------


## Jet K

C,        :Embarrassment:   , .

----------


## oksana.gromova83

,     ,      ???

----------


## Vaclav

> 


  ,  ,   **,   "( .     21.11.2007 113)".    __   ,        (,  ).

----------


## sas911

, :    (,  )  . /    ,         (       ).   ,    ,  .   ,     ( /)    2        ?

----------


## .

.

----------


## pageUp

> : , 2,  .,        .      .


  :Smilie:

----------


## pageUp

?

----------


## saigak

> 4.11.1


     ?????

----------


## phpline

,   1  2008              ,    ? 

     ,      ? :Help!:

----------


## sovetov

,     ( ,   /)   .       ?

----------


## e

,      ?

----------


## CEBEP

1110018      ?

----------


## .

> ,   1  2008              ,    ?


  !  ,         ,    .



> 1110018      ?


        20 



> ,      ?


  ,     ,       ?   :Embarrassment:

----------

,   "    "    ? (   ).      -   ,  ,

----------


## Larik

,

----------


## sas911

> , :    (,  )  . /    ,         (       ).   ,    ,  .   ,     ( /)    2        ?
> 
>    .


          .     ?      ,    /         ?     -  ?

----------


## Larik

?        .

----------


## saigak

> ,     ( ,   /)   .       ?


       (      ),     (     ).        -  .

----------


## avk-olga

,       2 ?   ,        ?

----------


## CEBEP

> ,       2 ?   ,        ?

----------

!?

----------

, ,     2  2007         115  18.09.06?
      2  1  2008   ?

----------


## Lex_

,      1.,   ,   ,        - (   , - ,      :Frown:  :Frown:  ). ....

----------

> ,     ,      ???


 ,  -      (    ).

----------


## .

> ,  -      (    ).


 : http://mvf.klerk.ru/blank/1152028.htm,    .             (,       *00*7899999999,  7899999999*--*). 
, -   ?   :        2  060-110, 130, 150, 190, 200 ?

----------


## Larik

, ,   ,   ,   ,       .
 .   ,   .    1  .

----------


## Kroki

1  .
 -,  1      ???
      .

----------


## Larik

.

----------


## Clavel

,  ,  . 
 15   ,  20-   , , .   ,  :
1.        
2.    
3.    .

 ?   ?

  : 470     1   -  .    2       ?

----------

> 1  .
>  -,  1      ???
>       .


, ,  18   1

----------

> : 470     1   -  .    2       ?


     , 2-100, -.040  02

----------

,  ,        ,      ?     ?

----------


## .

?

----------

.    :  1,  2  ..     .

----------


## saigak

> ,  ,  . 
>  15   ,  20-   , , .   ,  :
> 1.        
> 2.    
> 3.    .
> 
>  ?   ?
> 
>   : 470     1   -  .    2       ?


,  2      ...

----------

> ,  ,        ,      ?     ?


   .   exsel-      , .   1,         .
     ,        ,

----------


## lella

,1.    1 .             ?2.              - *         * ?

----------

> ,1.    1 .             ?2.              - *         * ?


1.     1 
2..   2007   20 2008
3.    ,   - .      ?   ,         % .
    .       .

----------


## lella

,
   ,  - -?-  1.             (        -   )  2.          ? -        ...
           -     -          ?

----------


## Larik

1.    ,  15 
2.   ,    .

----------

> 1. ....       ..... 2.          ? -        ...
>            -     -          ?


1.             ,          %       .
2.      ,  ,      .  .
3. ,         ?         .      .     -        ,     ,     -       .      (, ...)       ,    -   .!  ,   .

----------


## sovetov

.    .
, ,     , - ?

----------


## Nat All

, !!!
   - ,  ,  /,  ,  ,  ,         (      10 ..)
:
1. ,
2.  
3.  () ,  : , ,   ,  ,  

    ?    .3    ?

    2   ,  ,      ?

----------

,      ,  - .

----------

,       .    ,    2005   2007,        ,   ,  ,          .  !

----------

> ,      ,  - .


    "0"

----------


## .

-,     ,  . -,      ?   ? 
**,      .            ,       :Wink: 
*Nat All*,     ,   ,         .          .  ,

----------


## Nat All

, *.*
     ,      ?
   -  ,     ?

----------

> -,     ,  . -,      ?   ?


            .        .

----------

:" ?". : "  ,  ,  ,  ". . :
-   
-   1  2  1   .3     18.08.1995  817 (   20.02.2002).
  ?
       2003     !

----------


## .

> -     .      . 3     18  1995 . N 817.   ,   ,    ,           .      - "",            20  1994 . N 2204,   3  2002 .  .            N 817.
>               ,    .    ,      ,         .            ,     .       .
>        ,           ,    .


 () :        ("", 2005, N 19)

----------


## Larik

> , !!!
>    - ,  ,  /,  ,  ,  ,         (      10 ..)
> :
> 1. ,
> 2.  
> 3.  () ,  : , ,   ,  ,  
> 
>     ?    .3    ?
> 
>     2   ,  ,      ?


     ?        ?     .

----------


## SEVGi

, %
     . ,    ?
 -    ,    1,      ,   !   !!!!  :Dezl:

----------


## Andyko

.

----------


## Romanio

2008 , . 
     .
      ?    -       .    -    ,   .
,    ?

----------


## .

> ?


  .   ,

----------


## sas911

,  -    , / -  ,    (  10 )  .       240 ( ) - 10 ,   410 () -  10 . ?          ,    ,   0 ?

----------


## Vaclav

> , / -  ,    (  10 )  .       240 ( ) - 10 ,   410 () -  10 . ?          ,    ,   0 ?


 ;             .      ,  "" -   ,  ,   .

----------


## sas911

, . ,     -     :Smilie:

----------


## .

,           2     . ?          ...

----------


## Andyko

.

----------


## CEBEP

* .*,        2      :Frown:

----------

,         ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,         ?


      .   ,  ,     .   ,   .

----------


## CEBEP

!           :Wow:  *.*,

----------


## lella

,    -      -         -        -         -     -          :Smilie: 

     -          -           - -        .      - -   (    )  -   -         .          . -  ?         /  -  ?

----------

> ,    -      -         -        -         -     -         
> 
>      -          -           - -        .      - -   (    )  -   -         .          . -  ?         /  -  ?


      ?         .  . 

 50  75 (  )
 51  50 -     .
 ?      . :Smilie:  
     ,    .      :  ,  ,    50, 51, 75 (        66 ,     )  .     3-5 . 
 :Big Grin:  
       .    ,           .      ,               .

----------

> . -


 ? :Wow:      ?

----------


## lella

?

----------


## CEBEP

> ?

----------


## .

,            .             !

----------


## ScCons

,             (, 30 ,  ,    1 ).  -  ,    ?

----------


## .

> ,             (, 30 ,  ,    1 ).  -  ,    ?


,         ,   ..      2-3 .   .         .    .

----------


## .

.15.11   .     ,     .         300  500   . 15.6 .

----------


## Romanio

.   .

    ,     ;-).

     , ,   ,   .

      ,     + ...

 :

1.         ,    ?

2.    ,       , , ,   .       (  2   )    ?

3.    ,     .

----------


## Larik

1.  ,       
2. ,   ,   15 ,  
3.

----------


## .

, .

*()*    -2 ( )  6 .

 ,    ?

P.S. ,    ,      , , .  .   ,  .

----------


## so-ali

http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=277664    2 . 2009.

----------

> , .
> 
> *()*    -2 ( )  6 .
> 
>  ,    ?
> 
> P.S. ,    ,      , , .  .   ,  .


 "31"-

----------


## so-ali

21  
31 
33  
34 
35  
36  
37  
38  
39  
40  
41  
42  
43  
44  
45  
46 
50     
()

----------


## so-ali

http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php...E5%F0%E8%EE%E4

----------

